# Struck Gold in Petsmart trainer!!!



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm so excited! Polly and I just got back from our first puppy class at Petsmart. I wasn't expecting much but couldn't get into the puppy class at our local training school. 
I couldn't be more happy with the Petsmart trainer! She has trained dogs for 30-40 years and has trained search & rescue, bomb dogs, and obedience. She taught the class how to use clickers (Polly kept looking for the treat when other people would click! LOL) and had very good, solid advice for the new puppy owners. All positive, proactive training using marker words, clickers, treats, and praise. 
I'm so excited to have found this trainer nearby! Polly did very well in the first class considering many of the pups were barking their heads off and bouncing everywhere. She got many treats for sitting and settling nicely while so much chaos was going on. Luckily they're splitting the class in half for the rest of the weeks so it won't be so noisy. 
Polly is now passed out after such an exhausting hour.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

That is great to hear!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That is just WONDERFUL!!!!!!! Love to hear it was all positive!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

great news! esp. like the fact that polly managed to focus even with all the other dogs acting up. why do i have a sneaking suspicion you are going to end up with one of the best behaved and most welcome dogs in your neighborhood?!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, Polly went into a bit of a panic moment(very mild) when we first entered the very crowded, loud training area so I held her on my lap for the first 15 minutes or so. When she seemed more comfortable I set her on the floor and would give her treats anytime she was sitting calmly and even more treats the few times she relaxed enough to lay down. 

One of the pups kept inviting Polly to play and Polly really wanted to say YES! I would get her distracted with a treat and move her to my other side and treat for sitting still instead of going to play. 

By the end of class, Polly was not only comfortable but was so over-excited that she wanted to play with everyone. There is no playtime with their class so I waited back with Polly while the other dogs left so we could walk out without so much temptation. 

Thanks, Patk. I am determined to have a pup who is very well behaved. I'm really enjoying teach her.  I have a goal of canine good citizen and then, if she turns out to have the right personality, I'd love to do therapy work with her.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

This is very interesting. I wonder if there is a corporate policy on the type of training they offer?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

They do have a policy of positive (progressive) reinforcement training. But the trainers, I have heard vary quite a bit. It sounds like you really got a terrific trainer....so very exciting how well he did on his first class. And you are handling him beautifully it sounds like. Way to go! I bet he'll be just super as he matures. You'll have no problem getting a CGC on him and then the therapy dog. Kudos! And I'm really happy you found such a good trainer. Gentle training methods based on learning theory work best for all dogs.


----------



## J.Bosley (Feb 1, 2014)

Glad you like the training! 

I was actually a Petsmart trainer, mind you I also trained at other facilities as well. If you have the right trainer, Petsmart can be a great place to train a puppy! So many awesome distractions to learn to deal with, which is great for puppies, and owners haha.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My sister was in the into showing dogs for years, she was very successful. Then she started help others that wanted to show their own dog, not place it with a handler. She is a trainer at PetSmart now, but continues to do private lessons at home. She will take a dog and keep it for a few weeks for training as well. You never know how much knowledge any trainer has until you give them a try... she has 30 years of training dogs behind her.

Glad you found someone great to work with. Lots of Luck !


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Both of my minis graduated from the Pet Smart program. They did three cycles each. I was very happy with their early training but I felt they needed to go on so after they completed Pet Smart we took up with a private training school.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I just re-read my comment... it was too early. I swear I was not drunk...lol


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> I just re-read my comment... it was too early. I swear I was not drunk...lol


Well, I read your comment so early that I didn't even notice the mistakes! LOL 
Sounds like there are some really talented trainers teaching at Petsmart... but it may be hit or miss. The packaged training kit they gave me has very easy to follow homework instructions to follow up with each week. I've been pleasantly surprised. 

I'm hoping to be able to get into the local dog training school (they even do fly-ball, agility, and tracking!) this summer but until then, I think Petsmart training will do just fine.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know many people who think the trainers at the chain store are never any good. I suppose some of them aren't good, but they do all have positive reinforcement based programs and the curriculum is fairly standardized (and good if done right). We went to PetSmart for their puppy and intermediate classes and had very good experiences. Our trainer was young, but experienced enough to be the local area trainer of trainers. I also have a friend who is a CGC and TD evaluator who has worked at Petco as a trainer. As in anything, the outcome is based partly on who offers the instruction, but also largely on us doing our homework and making sure we make the most of the opportunity.

I am really glad you had a great first session BeckyM and wish you great fun and success with Polly! As long as you get a decent foundation now I am sure that once you get into classes at your local training school you will have great success in any sport you try. You might consider rally to get your feet wet. Clearly PetSmart did right by me as a place to start with my dogs. You will do fine!


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

*PetSmart is Pretty Cool*

I have become a fan of PetSmart over the past few years since adopting my Shih Tzu. The groomers have always done a nice job, although I did find one I prefer. Banfield is a good vet and reasonably priced. They are only a block from my home, so they are convenient and, since planning to bring home a puppy soon, I've been observing their training classes. They are organized and well done.

I'm not normally a person that likes "chain" anything, but this company has won me over.


----------

